# International school question



## Jumo (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum since we will be moving to Spain this summer.

I have question in regards to international schools for my children (year 1 and 2). Our shortlist consists of Sunny View and The British College of Benalmadena.

Has someone experience with both schools and would recommend one and why?

Besides the academic criteria we are very interested in sports (gymnastics with gymnastics apparatuses), music, drama and at our children's age they still need good playgrounds (monkey bars, slides, swings). On the web sites it's difficult to find out what the schools really offer.

(though being german our children are fluent in english and we would like to continue with an english education and thus we do not consider state schools)

kind regards
Jumo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jumo said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to this forum since we will be moving to Spain this summer.
> 
> I have question in regards to international schools for my children (year 1 and 2). Our shortlist consists of Sunny View and The British College of Benalmadena.
> ...


hi & welcome

jojo my co-mod here knows both schools well

no doubt she'll be along to let you know about her experiences of them


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, well my kids go to The International College and are really happy there (yrs 8 and 10). We looked quite closely at schools in this area and chose the British College over Sunnyview simply because of our son and the IGCSEs he had previously been studying. But it is a great school. Another poster on here also has her two sons at the school and they're younger, but I cant remember what years they're in, but its in the primary school.

I also looked at Sunnyview and thats a lovely school too. Theres another poster (Lynn) on here who has three children there and my neighbours son goes there. "Lynn" I'm sure will post an answer on here. She investigated all the schools in the area when she first came over and chose Sunnyview. There are other schools in the area, but in my opinion, the choice is between those two - the uniforms may sway your kids . The British college has green and dreadful skirts (if you have daughters of course!!!?) and are extortionate!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

............ I've just asked my son about both schools and he says that Sunnyview does more music and drama than the British College. 

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Jumo said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to this forum since we will be moving to Spain this summer.
> 
> I have question in regards to international schools for my children (year 1 and 2). Our shortlist consists of Sunny View and The British College of Benalmadena.
> ...


Hi Jumo,
My three children go to Sunny View School, although they are much older (17, 14 and 12). My youngest was in Primary for one year, but the head of primary has changed now. If you search on this forum, I'm sure you will come across a few threads that I have posted on with comments about the school, so I won't bore the regulars with the same info, but in short, I am extremely happy with the school and my children are settled, happy and progressing well academically. Once you have made a few more posts, you can us the Private Message facility, and then you are most welcome to ask any questions you might have. You might like to PM 'Yolly' who also has children at the school who are much closer in age to yours...
Good luck with your move

Lynn
x


----------



## Jumo (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the quick answers, JoJo and Lynn

anything about gymnastics lessons ?

btw: how long does it take from the BBCollege to the Morotway because will will live in the
Alhaurin Grande/ Torre area.

kind regards
Jumo


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Jumo said:


> Thanks for the quick answers, JoJo and Lynn
> 
> anything about gymnastics lessons ?
> 
> ...


Hi Jumo,

There isn't a gymnastics after school club at Sunny View. I do know that my youngest son was doing some vaulting in his regular PE lesson last week! 
I seem to remember a thread by someone looking for gymnastics clubs in the Marbella area: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62328-gymnastics-clubs.html
I don't think it's a sport they seem to do down here(?)
The main sports at school seem to be volleyball, basketball and football from what I understand. Hope this helps
x

As for distance to school, well, I know Jo relocated from Alhaurin to Benalmadena to make life a lot easier for herself! It's certainly a lot quicker to Sunny View from Alhaurin.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jumo said:


> Thanks for the quick answers, JoJo and Lynn
> 
> anything about gymnastics lessons ?
> 
> ...


Its a long drive from AdlT , in the mornings with all the traffic jams it could take about 45 minutes!!In the end I used to drop my kids off at the train station at Plaza mayor and they caught the train to school and back, which was not easy so we moved!!!! It wont be so bad when they finish the motorway (if ever!!????)

As for gymnastics, my children say not really, but there are clubs around apparently and a big ice rink in Benalmadena

Jo xxx



Jo xxx


----------

